# Snow plow on truck or buy a farm implement?



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am looking at buying a hobby farm and it has an extremely long driveway. As you can imagine snow plowing is a topic of conversation. I did a quick search on-line and it appears to me that the cost of adding a plow to my truck (approx 3k-5k) is more than half the price of a good used Bobcat. Plus I would have wear and tear on my truck's front end. I am thinking the Bobcat is the way to go. Especially considering all the other things I can do with the Bobcat. Are you guys with snow plows finding these prices accurate?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If I were you I would go to the nearest implement dealer and see what they have for skidsteers. The reason I say this is, because, when you need parts or break down and you need a tech they are close by.Remember, you can never have enough power. Its better to be over powered, then to wish you didn't have enough power.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

you may want to consider something with a blower. depends how far you can push the snow back and how much drifting you can expect in you location. once you make a pile or wind row of snow it gets hard to move as winter progresses.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

6162rk said:


> you may want to consider something with a blower. depends how far you can push the snow back and how much drifting you can expect in you location. once you make a pile or wind row of snow it gets hard to move as winter progresses.


6162rk Is right get a tractor with a blower and a loader on the front end. You will find all kinds of uses for the tractor and there easy to work on.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

1lessdog said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > you may want to consider something with a blower. depends how far you can push the snow back and how much drifting you can expect in you location. once you make a pile or wind row of snow it gets hard to move as winter progresses.
> ...


The problem I am struggling with is they want just as much(or more) for a used tractor as they do for a used Bobcat. I like the tractor idea, especially the blower part but the prices are absurd. In fact I started looking at tractors but the prices made me blink.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

How awful would it be to blow a 900' driveway with a 42" snowblower attachment on the front of my 20hp Craftsman Lawn Tractor? That would be the cheapest option for snow anyhow.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup a used Ford 5000 diesel is in the $5000 to $6000 price range depending on condition and the year MFGd.
You stated that was a bout the price of a used bob cat. Bob cats need tracks to get a round good in the winter, A tractor doesn't.
With the snow blower On some thing like a a 5000/7000 Ford 60/80 HP you can blow the snow at least 50 feet away. You can use it to plow a garden, food plots too. You can brush hog a large area in a short time. Used equipment at auction sales is easy to find and cheaper to buy.

The life of the craftsman tractor will be shorter blowing the snow in the winter.

Tractor and sno blower with a FEL is the real deal, One pass on our 400 foot drive is all it takes.

Look for one with a cab.

Ford 2000 with FEL.










 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Did you check with the previous owner to see if snow on this drive is even an issue? Some driveways depending on orintation rarely have an issue with snow. Depending on the road some will get blown in when the snow blows and some will get blown out. My driveway never gets more than 6" and most of the time I can push it off with an ATV plow.


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I would go with the bobcat and blower attachment you never know 
What the winter will bring


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Look at the 6000 series John Deere tractors


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Your going to find more equipment cheaper for a tractor than a skid steer of any brand. 
I mentioned the ford 5000 because that is what I own with the 7 foot Bervac blower. Around here you can find the blowers at auction for as little as $200.00 depending on size and condition. I saw a 8 foot George White blower like new with hrydrlic chute direction & angle changer sell for $350.00.
Any tractor 50 to 80 HP should work great on a blower up to 8 feet. There is a Allis 200 with cab for sale near me, I wish I had $4500 to buy it with. Live Power for the PTO isn't a must but you will never go back if you have that after not having it.
blow snow and never have to worry about the wind blowing it back in your face. a little work and engine heat would keep the cab toasty warm too.



















A pain job would turn it into a much higher value tractor too.

A very new blower at a near dealer list at 1950. a bit of dickering and you could have a blower and tractor for much less than $6000.










 Al


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

We bought a place last summer that has a 1500' driveway. I ended up going with a John Deere 3720 with 74" Frontier blower. It worked well although I didn't have to use it much. My shop has an 8' door and the 3000 series with a cab easily fits.


----------

